# Oreo might be in labor...or she might be kidding...



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 22, 2010)

So, husband and I got home late this evening.  We found Oreo with white discharge from her hoo-hoo, belly dropped, muttering softly (she normally says NOTHING except when she is head-butting  somebody, then she sounds like a wookie).  She is breathing heavily and stretching and hunching a lot.  She is also licking her lips like crazy and her udder is noticably bigger than it was this morning, although it is still higher than what I have seen in other goats who are ready to labor.  She still has a pretty good appetite, but she usually is simply ravenous. lol.

Her hoo-hoo still seems pretty dry, just a bit of clearish fluid and she isn't nesting too much just yet.  She is just kind of walking around in circles.  I also checked her ligaments and felt none (they were thinnish feeling this morning, but now I don't find them at all.  

Sometimes she gets really quiet and stands VERY still. Then her belly sort of tightens and she gets a far away look in her eyes. Contractions, maybe?  I'm hoping. Tonight is supposed to be the best and warmest weather for the next 10 days.  Hoping she is actually doing it! Oh, the breeder had her due date written down as 01-18 or 1-20.   What do you think?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like contractions to me....

Good luck, here's wishing you an easy kidding and healthy babies.


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Jan 22, 2010)

I think that means that you better have the camera ready to take pics so we can see your cute new kids!!!  Hope Oreo will be a good mama!  I'll be tuning in to see if you write more about her kidding!


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeehaw!  Good luck, sounds like you're getting babies soon.   

I see that Oreo is the Queen, our Bab's was the first to breed and birth this year and she is the Queen here.  The other girls are missing her around the goat yard something aweful since she had her twin doelings on Thursday. We had to close off all gates surrounding her stall though cause she was ramming the walls and gate to defend her kids from the curious peeking of the others through the stall slats!!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm. I never thought about how the queens breed and birth first. Weird. Mine was the only to breed last year, and the first this year.

Yeah I had a doe kid a month ago. And I let Goatie my queen meet them and their mommy for the first time since birth yesterday. Goatie tried to kill them.  It was so close, I was barely able to grab ahold of her neck fur and slow her ram up so the baby would have a spilt second to get away. She treid several more times, and it frightened me so bad. The poor mommy is low on the pecking order so she was just as scared as I was, and she couldn't defend her little babies. 

Looks like mean ol Goatie is going to be living with the bucks, when babies start arriving.


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 23, 2010)

I am hoping that I don't have to put up any  fences to separate Queen Babs and the lower ranking does. Hopefully she will keep her babies a safe distance away and not even notice the next lower class moms birthing in March.  We have a 8 month old nubian doe that still gets rammed into the ground on occassion but not by the Queen. I was thinking of putting the nubian doe in with the babies before adding them all to the herd to see if the mams would accept her more readily then.  Who knows!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, the other girls cried for her a lot when she was gone.  I took her over to the fence this morning to visit them and it was like a scene from a movie. lol.  The girl that is third in command is trying to move up to 2nd.  She was very sweet to Oreo.  Oreo tried to butt her through the fence and made her Wookie noise.  *sigh*

Well, we still don't have any kids.  

She faked me out, but I still think it will be soon, hopefully. Here is a pic of me checking her ligs last night and some pics of her hoo-hoo from this morning.  What do you think?


----------



## dhansen (Jan 23, 2010)

Do any others of you think this is so funny how we take pictures of our goat's hoohoo and post it on this website?  It makes me laugh each time.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 23, 2010)

Yup.  I have no shame about posting other individual's hoo-hoos on the internet.

BTW, Her hoo-hoo is all tired out now.  She spent a leisurely afternoon kidding triplets!  Two doelings and  a buckling.  Pictures to follow


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## dkluzier (Jan 23, 2010)

Way to go...Oreo!!!!!  

Yeehaw, can't wait for pictures.


----------



## BoggyBranch (Jan 23, 2010)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> Yes, the other girls cried for her a lot when she was gone.  I took her over to the fence this morning to visit them and it was like a scene from a movie. lol.  The girl that is third in command is trying to move up to 2nd.  She was very sweet to Oreo.  Oreo tried to butt her through the fence and made her Wookie noise.  *sigh*
> 
> Well, we still don't have any kids.
> 
> She faked me out, but I still think it will be soon, hopefully. Here is a pic of me checking her ligs last night and some pics of her hoo-hoo from this morning.  What do you think?.....


Well, you're the one with your hand on her ligs......are they gone? How 'bout the tail? Is it a "wiggly worm"( flops back and forth easily)?...btw if it is, 12-24 hrs.....btw, have you read the "Kidding handbook"? 

1. no kid will be born before it's time.
2. No kid will be born before the 'midwife' is redeyed, hair mangled and not able to produce a single sentence.
3. If any light, flash, bell , whistle , etc....3 more days.
4. Kids will be born on the coldest night in history.
5. The 'false alarms ' will continue until morale improves.
6. No kid will be born until the entire family is famished, no clean clothes, or couldn't identify "MOM" in a line up.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 23, 2010)

BoggyBranch said:
			
		

> Mini-M Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm...okay. thanks (btw - I was asking about the looks of her hoo-hoo, not her ligs, but thanks for being snarky. :/


----------



## BoggyBranch (Jan 23, 2010)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> BoggyBranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, snarky? Not sure what that means.......btw, is this your first kid?....not trying to be anything, just another goat breeder........so, if you want serious......again , it's hard to tell if you're not right there, with your hands on the goat..........usually , it's just like a woman, they pass a plug( water breaks), then they pass 'water'.......but in case you miss that, there's the ligs and tail....I's just trying to be funny( in a truthful kinda way- if ya dont' find humor, it'll drive ya crazy), is that a bad thing here?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations! 

By the way, BoggyBranch was trying to be funny not snarky. Apparently it just didn't work out. Birthing can be stressful and sometimes things just don't come across as funny.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 23, 2010)

Yay! Babies! Can't wait to see!


----------



## BoggyBranch (Jan 23, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> By the way, BoggyBranch was trying to be funny not snarky. Apparently it just didn't work out. Birthing can be stressful and sometimes things just don't come across as funny.


Hence the kidding handbook( folks, that's some funny stuff there and so true).......you can't take this too serious......goats have been around and thrived for thousands of years........you have to have a sense of humor to have goats( and I suspect, Alpacas)...btw, you want serious, we dehorned( hot iron) 30, 1 week old bucklings, last week....that's serious.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 23, 2010)

ok, after waiting up all night, and having to rearrange a kid that was born tail first (yes, my first ever goat kid), getting on here and reading basically "I don't know it's your hand that's on her ligs." isn't funny.  Sorry, folks, I don't care who says that is funny.  It ain't. 

The goat handbook, ok, that's funny.  But when somebody is asking a question it isn't helpful to say, "I dunno you're there and I'm not." ESPECIALLY since I had already said the ligs were gone, AND I'd said that she had already kidded.

SO, yeah, some parts funny.  Some parts, not so much...


----------



## BoggyBranch (Jan 23, 2010)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> ok, after waiting up all night, and having to rearrange a kid that was born tail first (yes, my first ever goat kid), getting on here and reading basically "I don't know it's your hand that's on her ligs." isn't funny.  Sorry, folks, I don't care who says that is funny.  It ain't.
> 
> The goat handbook, ok, that's funny.  But when somebody is asking a question it isn't helpful to say, "I dunno you're there and I'm not." ESPECIALLY since I had already said the ligs were gone, AND I'd said that she had already kidded.
> 
> SO, yeah, some parts funny.  Some parts, not so much...


Sorry, Mini M, look at my BB post....that little chocolate Kinder gave us a scare the other night.....we brought her in the house and sat up with her all night( it was gas).......I feel your pain........but, still........isn't the 'handbook' so true? and funny?...btw, you can't get hands on experience in a book, from a vid, or the internet........


----------



## helmstead (Jan 23, 2010)

Passes the skin thickening cream to Mini M and waits impatiently for pics!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 23, 2010)

triplets!

*squee*


----------



## freemotion (Jan 23, 2010)

HooHoo!   

Er....I mean..... WooHoo!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 24, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Passes the skin thickening cream to Mini M and waits impatiently for pics!!


Helmstead do you make that cream from goat's milk send me a gallon of the stuff!  When stress level is high here ( oh wait that is pretty much all the time) I can get emotional overload, at this house mom gets EOed rather then POed on Hubby's days off ( thank goodness he works 3 1/2 off 3 1/2) I can tell him I need EO time and he usually takes the kids outside or they go run errands or such.  Lately though it seems like I have to get a tiny tiny bit irratated before he quits bothering me even though he know I need down time.

Mini- I can definately feel for you about all nighters I am a insomniac,  they keep hopeing the med changes will let me get some sleep but not working so grat I average 3 to 4 hours a night for a week or 1 1/2 weeks before I crash, and being thick skinned when you are sleep deprived and the adrenaline from the goat finally giving birth (and you having to help)  has worn off it is hard to see some types of humor but this is a board that many have had those days like you did and will try to cheer you up.

Now back to business!! where are those pictures of your NEW, beautiful, bouncing, little demon, angel kids.  YOu will understand the last 2 very soon as you stated these were your first babies!!

So sorry I just went back to main page and saw that you posted pics in another thread I had just clicked into this one so fast hoping to see pics I did not even see that you had posted another thread.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, sorry for being overly sensitive.  I was stressed about the tail-presentation that I had to correct and...I think I wrote this somewhere else on this forum)...I had a close call with my doe after she kidded.  She gobbled up the afterbirth while I was drying off a kid.  She got choked, seriously choked, gagging, eyes bulging, panting but not getting any air, throwing her head around and running all over the stall.  I had to grab her, sit on her, and reach my fingers down her throat to pull all the stuff out.  It all came out in one big long string (about 2 feet long).  I seriously think she would have died if I hadn't reached in there.  Afterward, she laid on the ground and gasped for air for a long time. It really scared me and my nerves were super frayed.  Feeling much stronger today, though.  lol 

Helmstead -- thanks for the cream!  It's helping a lot!


----------

